# Tamron 150-600mm availability



## seamonster (Jul 23, 2014)

For the folks who actually have this lens, how long did it take from your pre-order or reservation to actually getting it? Want it for some sports shooting in a month's time but its out of stock everywhere (surprise surprise) or available from japan for a ~20% markup (ebay).


----------



## CTJohn (Jul 23, 2014)

seamonster said:


> For the folks who actually have this lens, how long did it take from your pre-order or reservation to actually getting it? Want it for some sports shooting in a month's time but its out of stock everywhere (surprise surprise) or available from japan for a ~20% markup (ebay).


I ordered from B&H May 24 and received another email today saying it's still not in stock.


----------



## CANONisOK (Jul 23, 2014)

Pre-ordered from B&H on Jan 20. Shipped on Feb 6.


----------



## codeguy (Jul 23, 2014)

Strongly recommend you shop around locally if possible. I was on the B&H waitlist for weeks. Then called around locally and found two small indie camera shops that had a few in stock. Drove down and picked one up the same day. If ordering from B&H, I've had friends tell me to expect a few weeks to a few months.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 23, 2014)

The small and smaller shops are indeed a place to try. The big stores are not getting enough to fill orders, while a small shop might have one on the shelf.


----------



## Leafz66 (Jul 23, 2014)

Mine just arrived, I waited about 2 months. The local shop I got it from said they had 5 for rent.


----------



## seamonster (Jul 26, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The small and smaller shops are indeed a place to try. The big stores are not getting enough to fill orders, while a small shop might have one on the shelf.



Holy crap you hit it on the nose. Picked one up today from a local store today. Works awesome!


----------



## Roo (Jul 26, 2014)

Congrats on the purchase. It's a great lens for the price. If you're looking for a case to suit it, the Lowepro 13 x 32 is a perfect fit.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mine shipped from BH today (August 15). I ordered it May 5.


----------



## CTJohn (Sep 3, 2014)

Just received notice from B&H that my lens ordered on May 24 is being shipped - still running a little more than 3 months backordered.


----------



## alan_k (Oct 22, 2014)

Mine took late June -> late September, also from B&H.


----------



## jbrandon (Oct 22, 2014)

I was on Samy's list, but I got mine from a small indie the same day I called.


----------



## BillWYellowstone (Oct 25, 2014)

Got on wait list Sept 20, got call on Oct 4. F-11 in Bozeman, MT


----------



## apacheebest (Oct 27, 2014)

plenty of tammy 150-600mm in India, even some were 2nd sale here month ago


----------

